# Motherboard upgrade FAILURE



## vbx (Jun 6, 2009)

Trying to upgrade my Sony P4 3.4HT computer to a duo core.  Problem is, after everything is installed and done, it won't power up.

I can try to splice the wires up, but there is no manual with this open box board. So no idea which wires goes where.

Here is the Sony Panal Plug






Asus Front Panel Pins





Sony Front Panel Pins





They plug in fine, but I can see 2 wires not connected because the plug is a little to big. I flipped the plug around and reconnected. Same thing. 





Asus board





Sony board





Everything else fits. It is missing a couple of plugs for the Firewire and some other front panel crap. 

Also, this opened box mobo from newegg is missing all the accessories I need to start from scratch.  back panel plate, cables, etc etc.  I might just return this and build a new computer from scratch.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 6, 2009)

This is probably a case where you don't want to worry about the extra HDD lights and reset button.

The only one you *actually* need is the power button. Chances are thats the only one you use anyways. 

The Manual should give you the location of the pos and neg of the PWR pins on the new motherboards header.

I'd say track down a multimeter, jam down the power button and connect the pins until you get a circuit, but its probably the far right pins in the picture (RED+BLACK). LED's might also give you a positive here though so be careful.

Just connect those two on the appropriate header on the mobo, and you win 

(Ive run into this problem with HP's before.)

You could also very carefully slice open the the rubber tube encasing the wires, and just trace it to the power button. Disconnect (cut) the rest of the wires off of the big plug thing once you have verified the right wires, and connect just the power.

I have also started a computer using a screwdriver to connect the 2 pins for a while... not the greatest thing, but gets the job done


----------



## vbx (Jun 6, 2009)

I'll see if I can trace the wires back to the power button.


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 6, 2009)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> I have also started a computer using a screwdriver to connect the 2 pins for a while... not the greatest thing, but gets the job done




I'm guilty of this as well 

On another note, which sony computer is it?

Also what motherboard was in there, more than likely easier to track down that way.


----------



## vbx (Jun 6, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> I'm guilty of this as well
> 
> On another note, which sony computer is it?
> 
> Also what motherboard was in there, more than likely easier to track down that way.




Its a SONY VGC-RA830G 
its a Asus OEM PTGD-VX MB

Maybe I can find an old sony desktop that had a duo core and use that motherboard on this?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 6, 2009)

Credit goes to Namslas90 for finding this diagram. Although here is another thread from a different forum asking the same question:
http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/441348-help-front-panel-wiring.html

To make life easier might I suggest just purchasing a new case "??"


----------



## vbx (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks man.  This should help big time.  I'll start all over tomorrow since I already put everything back so I can use the net.


----------



## KainXS (Jun 7, 2009)

we have all probably had this problem before, you gotta rewire or get a new case just like JR said


----------



## Static~Charge (Jun 7, 2009)

I hate those proprietary front-panel connectors. :shadedshu


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 7, 2009)

Heya vbx, Namslas90 asked me to post this to help yah out.


----------



## Namslas90 (Jun 7, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/080120/newpinsetup.jpg
> 
> Credit goes to Namslas90 for finding this diagram. Although here is another thread from a different forum asking the same question:
> http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/441348-help-front-panel-wiring.html
> ...



I did not "find" this diagram...I drew it from information I gathered.


----------



## vbx (Jun 7, 2009)

That diagram is for the sony board right?  When you're referring to the pins.

So which color pins go where onto the Asus board?  My board didn't come with a manual for the panel plugin diagram.  I'll look for one.

Once I get this working, I'll color code the diagram to make it match the Sony plug, make it easier on the eyes.  I'll also post some pics of it connected to the pins on the Asus board.

I'm pretty sure I can just pop those wires out of the plug and connect them directly to the pins.


----------



## Namslas90 (Jun 8, 2009)

vbx said:


> That diagram is for the sony board right?  When you're referring to the pins.



Yes, a sony Front Panel Connector pulg is standard.



vbx said:


> So which color pins go where onto the Asus board?  My board didn't come with a manual for the panel plugin diagram.  I'll look for one.



What Model Is the Asus Mobo?



vbx said:


> Once I get this working, I'll color code the diagram to make it match the Sony plug, make it easier on the eyes.  I'll also post some pics of it connected to the pins on the Asus board.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I can just pop those wires out of the plug and connect them directly to the pins.



Use a small screwdriver to remove the pins by depressing the little silver "tab" inside the plastic plug and pull the wire out.  Then slide and lock the wires back into the correct hole for your mobo.

Get me a mobo model number and I can draw you a conversion like the other one.


----------



## vbx (Jun 8, 2009)

Asus P5n7a-vm Lga 775


----------



## Namslas90 (Jun 8, 2009)

Try this...let me know.


----------

